
It's the Latency, Stupid (1996) - sillysaurus3
http://www.stuartcheshire.org/rants/latency.html
======
eadmund
> For example, to reduce packet size, wherever possible Bolo uses bytes
> instead of 16-bit or 32-bit words.

Oh, Bolo! I whiled away many happy hours in my youth playing it. I understand
that Stuart eventually got hired by Apple and did quite a bit with Bonjour (or
whatever it's called these days).

It's still one of the better games around. Be great were there a Linux
version.

~~~
dottrap
It's still called Bonjour. It is the 15th anniversary of Bonjour. Cheshire
gave it a section at the very end of this year's WWDC Networking talk.

[https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2017/709](https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2017/709)

------
sillysaurus3
Previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7826768](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7826768)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2488788](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2488788)

